# live in an old cold house with single glazed aluminium windows. energy suggestions?



## wamam (24 Sep 2013)

I live in an old cold house with single glazed aluminium windows. Does anyone have suggestions regarding an inexpensive  diy method of retaining heat for the winter months. Thank you.


----------



## RonanC (24 Sep 2013)

Keep all doors closed at all times

Put heavy curtains on windows and tuck in behind rads

Do not obstruct rads with chairs or clothes

Insulate attic (including attic door) and any copper pipes

Fit insulation strips on widows and external doors to stop any drafts. 

Fit draft excluder at bottom of doors and letter box

Block up/cover fireplace if not in use

Ensure boiler is serviced annually 

Ensure rads are working to optimal level 

If it gets too warm in the house, instead of turning off heating or opening a window or a door, why not just turn the thermostat down a degree or two.


----------



## Palerider (24 Sep 2013)

In your quest to reduce your fuel bills and retain heat do not ever be tempted to block off air vents in your rooms. Carbon monoxide builds up and is literally a silent killer, A House needs to breathe and requires some air flow to reduce presence of mold and ensure plenty of oxygen so that no killer gases build up.


----------



## Floorplan (24 Sep 2013)

Palerider said:


> In your quest to reduce your fuel bills and retain heat do not ever be tempted to block off air vents in your rooms. CO2 builds up and is literally a silent killer, A House needs to breathe and requires some air flow to reduce presence of mold and ensure plenty of oxygen and no CO2 build up.



Carbon monoxide rather than carbon dioxide- but worth remembering.


----------



## Mrs. Chips (25 Sep 2013)

...and don't forget to install a CO alarm as well as a fire alarm and test both regularly; peace of mind for about €5.


----------



## dub_nerd (25 Sep 2013)

RonanC said:


> ...Fit insulation strips on _widows_...


 
Must say I hadn't heard that one before.


----------



## landmarkjohn (30 Sep 2013)

Depending on the type of aluminium frame you may be able to convert to double glazing less expensively by installing a double glazed unit with a different bead. We did this on a house a few years ago, my poor Grandmother had thought she was getting double glazing when she had the aluminium windows installed initially but alas....


----------



## wamam (30 Sep 2013)

Hi landmarkjohn, it is an inexpensive window solution I was looking for details on. Does it really work? Is it easy to fit or do you need a double glazing expert?


----------



## landmarkjohn (30 Sep 2013)

Yes it really works  You are replacing a single pane of glass with a double glazed unit. It requires the frame profile to have a recess deep enough to accept new double glazed unit, and many of them do. A competent glazier can tell just by looking.

If you were a very competent DIYer you could maybe mangage it but you would need to get the units made up to the correct size. The beads need to be cut at correct angles with chop saw or so and then you have to get the right rubber seal.

Best left to a glazier, the big firms wouldn't be interested I would guess.


----------



## wamam (30 Sep 2013)

Thanks again, I will check that Limerick firm


----------

